# MJ versus Tobacco



## Mauitraveler (Aug 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell what is the difference between MJ and Tobacco? Which is better and why? 

Am new to the site


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 30, 2011)

Mauitraveler said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell what is the difference between MJ and Tobacco? Which is better and why?
> 
> Am new to the site


Dude,
Tobacco, is highly addictive, carcinogenic in nature, has zero medical benefits, and kills millions of users a year.   
Marijuana, on the other hand, is not carcinogenic, has many medical benefits, is not addictive, and has been shown to help the body fight cancerous cells.  Not to mention, that not a single death has been linked to marijuana use.

HomieHogleg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2011)

:yeahthat: 

Tobacco and marijuana should not even be compared against one another.  The only thing they have in common is that they are both commonly smoked.  Tobacco has NO redeeming qualities.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 30, 2011)

Except for both being plants, There really is zero comparison between the two.


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2011)

One begins with the letter T and will kill you if you use it long enough...
The other begins with the letter M and has been unjustly made illegal bynthe federal gov.


----------



## Chewbongo (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree that mj is the better of the two. But I do believe it is addictive and it has to be bad for your lungs. Can't tell me with all the resin that builds up in my steam roller that none of it makes it to my lungs.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 30, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> I agree that mj is the better of the two. But I do believe it is addictive and it has to be bad for your lungs. Can't tell me with all the resin that builds up in my steam roller that none of it makes it to my lungs.


I don't think it builds up near as bad, but that might just be that you don't smoke one jay after another like a tobacco junkie.  I have also found marijuana to be a good expectorant.   And I really don't find it is addictive.  I can go several days without smoking pot, without craving it.     But I am a total ******* after a few hours without a cigarette.   I have gone weeks without smoking marijuana, but with my epilepsy, that is not such a good idea.   I average 2 grand mal seizures a week without marijuana.   When I am smoking Marijuana on a regular basis, I rarely have seizures.   I would be on SS disability without marijuana, instead of a productive member of society.

HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2011)

I also wldnt define MJ as addictive.....sure when I go without I get cranky but that is just me being a lil Beotch.  Bottom line not smoking MJ wldnt make me sick or anything. Jmo


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2011)

That is so cool HH that the pot helps your seizures.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 30, 2011)

Tobacco is cool it attracts the girls
Well that what i thought 35 years ago.
Lol
It happened but not in droves so to speak.
T4


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 31, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That is so cool HH that the pot helps your seizures.


Yep, before I discovered marijuana, I averaged 2 seizures a week.  Now it is more like 1-2 a year.

HomieHogleg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2011)

That is fantastic. Our son has them, not frequently but if he does it is a doozy, ambulance time. I am so happy it works for you. was it scary to get off your pharm meds? He works at a place that drug tests and in this state the trumps mmj.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 31, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That is fantastic. Our son has them, not frequently but if he does it is a doozy, ambulance time. I am so happy it works for you. was it scary to get off your pharm meds? He works at a place that drug tests and in this state the trumps mmj.


It really was not too scary, because I didn't just quit the pharms overnight.  I had been seizure free for 6 months when the doctor started gradually reducing my dosage, until I no longer took them.   I didn't tell my doctor why my seizures lessened, until I was older, and he was retired.   I was afraid he would tell my parents that I was smoking weed.    I was 14 when I was taken off the meds, and they didn't know I smoked.    They are Bible Thumpers, and just wouldn't have understood, at the time.  They, my parents, know now.  They were a little taken aback at first, until I explained to them that God gave me the cure that man couldn't.  My father is cool about it, but mom still has problems with the fact that the "Devils Weed,"  is actually a good treatment for my condition.:holysheep:
I am just glad that my Dad understands, but I think that comes from his education level, which makes him much more understanding than my mother.  

I wish you and yours' the best.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## Mauitraveler (Aug 31, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> It really was not too scary, because I didn't just quit the pharms overnight.  I had been seizure free for 6 months when the doctor started gradually reducing my dosage, until I no longer took them.   I didn't tell my doctor why my seizures lessened, until I was older, and he was retired.   I was afraid he would tell my parents that I was smoking weed.    I was 14 when I was taken off the meds, and they didn't know I smoked.    They are Bible Thumpers, and just wouldn't have understood, at the time.  They, my parents, know now.  They were a little taken aback at first, until I explained to them that God gave me the cure that man couldn't.  My father is cool about it, but mom still has problems with the fact that the "Devils Weed,"  is actually a good treatment for my condition.:holysheep:
> I am just glad that my Dad understands, but I think that comes from his education level, which makes him much more understanding than my mother.
> 
> I wish you and yours' the best.
> ...



I hope everyone will be as open minded as your dad. Wishful thinking!


----------



## generalhydroponics1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Tobacco:

1)Chewing tobacco is highly addictive.

2)Many users find it necessary to chew while they sleep because they have become entirely dependent on the product.

3)Tobacco contains over 25 carcinogens or cancer causing agents.

4)Chewing tobacco increases the risk of oral cancers, throat and pharynx cancers.

MJ:

Marijuana helps to tackle incurable disease like cancer, reducing depression and also helps in reducing fibromyalgia symptoms.
REMOVED


----------



## vic777 (Sep 15, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> I agree that mj is the better of the two. But I do believe it is addictive and it has to be bad for your lungs. Can't tell me with all the resin that builds up in my steam roller that none of it makes it to my lungs.



Any burning plant matter will not be good to inhale as it affects the cilia of your lungs - but there is no proven link between MJ and lung cancer.

As for the addiction part - not in the same way as you get addicted to alcohol or tobacco but probably in the same way you get addicted to junk food.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Sep 22, 2011)

vic777 said:
			
		

> Any burning plant matter will not be good to inhale as it affects the cilia of your lungs - but there is no proven link between MJ and lung cancer.
> 
> As for the addiction part - not in the same way as you get addicted to alcohol or tobacco but probably in the same way you get addicted to junk food.



While I will concede that there may be a yearning for marijuana when an everyday smoker, stops smoking, there is no physical addiction, and the yearnings are easily replaced with other activity.  I am currently, "On the Wagon", "Studying for a Whiz Quiz."  I am currently unemployed, and my potential employer, requires a pre-employment drug screen.  The boss is a friend of mine, so he knows the deal.  
I am now 9 days clean, and besides tending my plants, I haven't even thought about smoking.  So far no seizures, so hopefully I will make it through the test on the 15th of next month without the return of the seizures.  I really expect to have one or two, but if I can stay home, and keep them private, I should be employed, and medicating, by the 20th of next month.

But I digress.  
My point is, that I am having no trouble not smoking.  And really have not suffered any irrepressible urges to smoke, even though I do have some good bud in the jars, and some good bud a couple of weeks from harvest.  And a few more plants coming off in another 6 weeks.  
Have a great weekend, 

HomieHogleg


----------



## vic777 (Sep 24, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> My point is, that I am having no trouble not smoking.  And really have not suffered any irrepressible urges to smoke, even though I do have some good bud in the jars, and some good bud a couple of weeks from harvest.  And a few more plants coming off in another 6 weeks.
> Have a great weekend,
> 
> HomieHogleg



I totally agree - my experience as well. I have gone for years without lighting up, and then when I get my hands on some good bud I will have a smoke.

It's freaky that you guys in the US have these drug tests. In South Africa employers have not thought of that yet, and I'm very glad.

As for the medical use side - sadly over here it's 100% illegal, medical or not.

I suffered from depression and was on a SSRI drug (Cipralex, think it's called something else in the states) for years. This year I decided to stop taking it - I tapered off. 

I found that I still go through cycles where I feel very very low. At those times I smoke a joint and I feel that it really helps me. Anecdotal - I know, but really helps.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually. During a show I just watched on drugs through the ages. 

In Latin America tribes like the Aztecs. They use to have tobacco enemas in which it would cause very powerful psychedelic reactions. One of the most powerful hallucinogenics they had. Moreso than mushrooms and as of that of peyote.


----------



## maineharvest (Sep 28, 2011)

Marijuana is totally addictive in my opinion.  I have a drug test coming up and I just cant quit smoking.  I cant believe you guys are saying its not addictive!


----------



## charjakson (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe certain people have an addictive personality?  I personally want to smoke hXXp://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1889166,00.html" marijuana legally, BUT I'm having trouble finding a cooperative hXXp://www.marijuana-doctors.ca" marijuana doctor.  My doctor probably thinks all people will become jXXp://www.marijuana-addict.com/"addicted...and that is just not the case!


----------



## nugatronica (Jan 30, 2012)

Tobacco is straight poison!!! No matter in what form it is just bad news for everyone and anyone. Now with marijuana you cant go wrong it has so many benefits for people suffering from illness and disease it needs to be legalized!!!
ONE LOVE


----------



## migia (Feb 12, 2012)

There is a difference between "addictive" and "habit-forming". 
I would say MJ (like almost anything you would do on a regular basis for leisure) is definitely habit-forming however I would never call it addicting. Similarly, I would have to say that cigarettes are both habit-forming and addicting. More importantly, realize that MJ does contain many carcinogens; much more than tobacco smoke. Reason why we never see any cases of cancer due to pure cannabis use is because THC has been found to inhibit cancer cell growth in multiple research trials. Truth is; cannabis probably has as many reasons to smoke as cigarettes have _not_ to smoke. 
:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2012)

I think cannabis is psychologically addicting. Not physical. If I go somewhere for a week or two and I can't get any pot, I do not go through physical withdrawals as I would with nicotine or other addictive drugs.

But if I think I should cut down, or stop for a day, I don't want to bad enough to do it.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 12, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I think cannabis is psychologically addicting. Not physical. If I go somewhere for a week or two and I can't get any pot, I do not go through physical withdrawals as I would with nicotine or other addictive drugs.
> 
> But if I think I should cut down, or stop for a day, I don't want to bad enough to do it.


 
100% agree, i can stop smoking bud at anytime no "fiendin" for it. when i quick smoking cigs the first time i had an anxiety attack real bad. next time i made it through but it was tough.

i know its what addicts will say but it really is the truth when it comes to dank "i can stop anytime i want, i just dont want to"

i always think of the Half Baked scence where Thurgood goes to NA for MJ and Bob Saget yells at him lol.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 13, 2012)

I quit mj for about 15 years due to random urinalysis at work.  I started back because of medical issues.  It's definitely not addictive.  If you want to quit, quit, if not, not.  Either way it should be your choice.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 13, 2012)

I take random breaks from mj just to loose the tolerance build up I get. I have no problem stopping and starting. Cigarettes on the other hand i have not managed to stop longer than a couple weeks.


----------



## jonesfarm (Mar 2, 2012)

If you think you're addict to cannabis problem is more likely due to you than the drug .If you can't stop using I suggest that you attend an NA meeting. This is not intended to be a sarcastic response to your post.The twelve step program does not focus on the substance,rather it addresses the mind set of the addict.
 The idea being that the addiction is a symptom not a cause .The reason you can't stop is rooted in an inability to cope with your inner demons.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 2, 2012)

jonesfarm said:
			
		

> The reason you can't stop is rooted in an inability to cope with your inner demons.


 
I dont believe that for a second, unless my inner demon is boredom.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I also wldnt define MJ as addictive.....sure when I go without I get cranky but that is just me being a lil Beotch.  Bottom line not smoking MJ wldnt make me sick or anything. Jmo



That's a physical addiction, there's a mental addiction to it once you use it for a lengthy period of time, as well if you're using it for a reason, like to kill pain because you'd rather not take opiates, that adds to the mental addiction when you're subconsciously telling yourself you actually do need it.

I don't think it's constant amongst all people, but there's still an air of addiction with anything that people choose to continually do. After all "old habits die hard"

That said. There are comparable qualities between marijuana and tobacco. They both produce tar when burned. You can alleviate this with a vaporizer. They both produce somewhat similar calming effects, albeit in very different ways. Tobacco is highly addictive in cigarette form because of increased nicotine levels and the other additives in it.

One thing I notice because of the way I smoke my bongs (with a pinch of tobacco at the bottom of the bowl) I get a bit of an extra kick since I don't smoke cigarettes normally. 

After about 5 years of doing this, I started to notice that I subconsciously stopped wanting to smoke weed if i didn't have a cigarette around to pinch some tobacco out. That in itself is a testament to the addictive qualities of tobacco. I've never smoked a cigarette whole in my life, never once, but if i'm using my bong, I won't smoke without some tobacco now. 

Now that I have my volcano, when I go without using my bong for a week I cough up a lot of the tar that accumulated from the bonging. The real difference between the effects of smoking cigarettes as opposed to marijuana; Tobacco closes the capillaries in your lungs restricting the amount of fresh oxygen they take in, whereas marijuana opens the capillaries and does the opposite. If you can intake the THC without burning the plant matter itself (vaporizer) there are virtually 0 negative health effects aside from whatever the delta9-thc is already doing to you.



			
				jonesfarm said:
			
		

> If you think you're addict to cannabis problem is more likely due to you than the drug .If you can't stop using I suggest that you attend an NA meeting. This is not intended to be a sarcastic response to your post.The twelve step program does not focus on the substance,rather it addresses the mind set of the addict.
> The idea being that the addiction is a symptom not a cause .The reason you can't stop is rooted in an inability to cope with your inner demons.



This is true of people that turn to drugs as a way to cope with the problems they have in their life they can't mentally cope with, like losing a family member, losing your job, house, livelihood, Not the person that had a long day and just feels like taking it easy on his recliner with a joint, a bag of doritos and a 2L of coke.


----------



## greenjoe (May 9, 2012)

Bad habits ..is not addiction......try it..first day ur cranky....then,well thats it


----------

